# On test and HGH, have protein and glucose in urine, help please



## R1rider (Apr 12, 2016)

Hello everyone,

Age- 32
weight 270lbs

I feel great and dont feel any bad side effects.

Currently on TPP 400 weekly and 2 ius of HGH 5 on 2 off, just started the HGH 2 weeks ago.

Recently had a urine test done 2 weeks ago as part of my annual physical and had a protein of +4 in my urine. I am only eating protein 1g/lbs of body weight and have stopped taking protein shakes since the test. Doc wanted me to do another test so did it last week and found +4 protein in urine still and +1 glucose in urine...????

I am really concerned here. I have spent hours researching online and its just adding to my paranoia.. I drink a gallon plus of water daily and eat really well.

Doc wants me to do more tests about the protein in Urine. 

Could the HGH be causing the Glucose of +1 in the urine. In my blood work my fasting blood sugar levels were 99, within normal range...

Should is stop the HGH?? 

What is going on with me? Is the protein in Urine a big concern?? i am going to get all the tests done that my doc wants me to do.

Anyone have any thoughts? any insights??

Please help as this is freaking me out...

Thank you very much

Much respect 

R1rider


----------



## Bro Bundy (Apr 12, 2016)

honestly If I have a health concern I would drop everything and get it fixed.Im not on anything but if I was thats what I would do.It just makes thing easier when nothing is in your system to figure things out


----------



## CardinalJacked (Apr 12, 2016)

Get your kidneys checked homie


----------



## Spongy (Apr 12, 2016)

270g of protein can be too high for some people.  The glucose could be your carb input.  How many carbs are you taking in?


----------



## gymrat827 (Apr 12, 2016)

What's ur BF like?

270 is big, are u a taller guy?


----------



## Dex (Apr 12, 2016)

You do a urine for your annual? Any bloods?


----------



## R1rider (Apr 12, 2016)

gymrat827 said:


> What's ur BF like?
> 
> 270 is big, are u a taller guy?



yes i am 6-2

bf is about 14%ish


----------



## R1rider (Apr 12, 2016)

yes got bloods done too, everything was good except high cholestrol, so i made some serious dietary changes. No more red meat, only chicken, fish and turkey. no whole eggs, switched to skim milk.

I eat around 200-230 grams of protein per day now and all from food, no shakes or protein powder

i donate blood every 2 months so rbc and hemocrit were in check


----------



## R1rider (Apr 12, 2016)

Spongy said:


> 270g of protein can be too high for some people.  The glucose could be your carb input.  How many carbs are you taking in?



I use to do 5-700g a day as i eat about 4000 cals. I have since lowered it to around 3-400g/day now

could starting the HGH have anything to do with the +1 glucose in my urine?? because 2 weeks before when i did not start the HGH i had none in my earlier test..


----------



## R1rider (Apr 12, 2016)

Thank you guys for the replies


any others please??


----------



## R1rider (Apr 12, 2016)

CardinalJacked said:


> Get your kidneys checked homie



I am seeing my doc tomorrow and will do any and all tests he wants


----------



## gymrat827 (Apr 12, 2016)

R1rider said:


> I use to do 5-700g a day as i eat about 4000 cals. I have since lowered it to around 3-400g/day now
> 
> could starting the HGH have anything to do with the +1 glucose in my urine?? because 2 weeks before when i did not start the HGH i had none in my earlier test..



really dont think its the GH, but it could be.


----------



## CardinalJacked (Apr 12, 2016)

R1rider said:


> yes got bloods done too, everything was good except high cholestrol, so i made some serious dietary changes.* No more red meat*, only chicken, fish and turkey. no whole eggs, switched to skim milk.



NO RED MEAT???!!?!? why the fukk would you ever do that?


----------

